# small triumph on bench press



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

Attempted 1RM on bench today, managed to get 110kg, had a go at 112.5 and couldn't move it off my chest more than a few inches.

Quite pleased with this, always been a bit of a sticking point when it comes to bench.

Was thinking of working at about 80%-90% of that total, which is 88k-99k then attempting another max sometime down the line.

Thoughts are welcome.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

my 1rm is 110kg too B)


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

it gave me a warm fuzzy feeling. what bodyweight are you? im about 105k


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

never tryed 1 rep max but got 110 for 4 on sun which wa quite happy with.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

i weigh 80kg, it made my day when i did it  cudnt wait to tell my m8's


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

steviethe spark said:


> never tryed 1 rep max but got 110 for 4 on sun which wa quite happy with.


You're a likeable fellow aint ya?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

1RM - 90kg @ 82.4kg so pleased with that...


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

90kg @ 6 reps at 81kg not tried any higher


----------



## baza666 (Jun 19, 2009)

130k for 5 reps flat bench & decline done today  previous best was 115 but im 4 week in to a test & tren cycle @98k & rising!!!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Wud u guys say 110kg is ok for a 1rm for 17 years and 80kg?


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

murphy2010 said:


> Wud u guys say 110kg is ok for a 1rm for 17 years and 80kg?


YES

To the o.p, try get some forced reps and negatives in next time with a GOOD spotter, will help


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

Aggression said:


> YES
> 
> To the o.p, try get some forced reps and negatives in next time with a GOOD spotter, will help


Cheers for the advice, i will keep it in mind for next time. I only really have the choice of one spotter though and that's my brother, wouldnt really want/trust anyone else spotting with that weight right above me


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Mine is 105kg and I weigh around 95kg so I am more than happy tbh 

Still trying to improve it though


----------



## yeah_buddy (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice, Well done!

Im not sure of my 1RM because I dont have a spotter! and the last thing I want is 80+ Kg ontop of me!

I did 8 reps of 55kg today on flat bench (3rd chest excercise) I assume my 1RP is about.. 80kg?


----------



## yeah_buddy (Nov 23, 2010)

^^ Take that about. I think its about 65kg LOL (Abysmal! I know!)

(Im 5'7, 60kg!)


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice one pal, My current best 1RM is 140kg incline, 110 for 6 reps  (On a test and tren cycle tho  ) I weigh 100kg


----------



## tombsc (May 29, 2008)

While we're on the subject. I was DB Bench Pressing last night, 37.5Kg DBs - managed 10, then 6 (failure), then 5 (failure), then somehow managed 12 on my last set. Weird.

BB Pressing - I have gone up to 92.5 Kgs for working sets but not attempted any heavier. I train alone and can just imagine getting myself in trouble lol.

I weigh 80Kgs (12st 9)


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

will-uk said:


> Nice one pal, My current best 1RM is 140kg incline, 110 for 6 reps  (On a test and tren cycle tho  ) I weigh 100kg


Is it your 3rd week mate on a test and tren ? Surelly you could smash more than 140kg...

Ive just finished cycle with test and tren and I weight 81kg bench 1 rm is 142.5kg


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

congrats mate

thats good lifting


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Small triumph...?

No such thing Quinn.

That is a massive triumph.

Keep up the good work and get even stronger you beast !!!!

ps I like the way everyone jumps in with what they can lift....can't help it...I shall resist

:rockon:


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Mr Mongol said:


> Is it your 3rd week mate on a test and tren ? Surelly you could smash more than 140kg...
> 
> Ive just finished cycle with test and tren and I weight 81kg bench 1 rm is 142.5kg


It was!! I am just on test now, week 18, last week before long cruise then 6 on 6 off  Plus i find incline harder!!


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Small triumph...?
> 
> No such thing Quinn.
> 
> ...


No problem with that, folks should be proud of their heaviest lift


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

will-uk said:


> It was!! I am just on test now, week 18, last week before long cruise then 6 on 6 off  Plus i find incline harder!!


I c mate , when the tren kicks in you gonna be the killer mate


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

1RM can improve with practice not just with strength, so keep plugging away on a regular basis with singles and doubles to increase your 1RM. Of course this isn't necessarily going to make you much bigger. Also don't take to much notice of the 1RMs of those that use as they should be higher than those of a natty (unless you are using too!)


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

I hope to be benching 100kg by the end of the year,only 16weeks in and I am pushing 75kg,but I have had an injury and I did have **** form.


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

Mark W H said:


> 1RM can improve with practice not just with strength, so keep plugging away on a regular basis with singles and doubles to increase your 1RM. Of course this isn't necessarily going to make you much bigger. *Also don't take to much notice of the 1RMs of those that use as they should be higher than those of a natty (unless you are using too*!)


Bit of a late reply but only just saw this recently, cheers for the advice. I don't use myself, never have and probably never will


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well done the OP on the PB, I couldnt bench 90kg for bloody months on end and eventually gave up 

Now I weight around 85kg and benched 125 for 7 flat and had more in me, most ive done was 140k at 80kg bodyweight maybe go for 145k today????


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

bench is my strongest lift, but im lagging in others, lifting 130kg (including bar) at 83kg...no such as thing as 'small' triumph when lifting, only 'triumph', keep it up fella


----------



## Jtomlin (Jun 29, 2011)

Did my 1RM last week on flat bench, 102.5kg, currently weigh 66kg, tried it again yesterday and could only manage 95 pfft


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

barsnack said:


> bench is my strongest lift, but im lagging in others, lifting 130kg (including bar) at 83kg...*no such as thing as 'small' triumph* when lifting, only 'triumph', keep it up fella


I called it a small triumph because it's felt like it's taken ages to get to this point, for the longest time 100k was a bit of a mental block, going from from double to triple figures. thankfully not anymore  Some good lifting there too


----------



## Stevenlang3 (Jun 29, 2011)

That is a amazing triumph j Tomlin I bet so many people wish they could do that like you...keep training hard cos winners never quit


----------

